# Test for Dementia



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good luck with this -- you'll need it!









Don't screw this up.











Test for Dementia


Below are four (4) questions and a bonus question. You have to answer them instantly. You can't take your time, answer all of them immediately. OK?



Ok, let's find out just how clever you really are.




Ready? GO!!! (scroll down)






First Question:

You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What position are you in?

Answer: If you answered that you are first, then you are absolutely wrong! If you overtake the second person and you take his place, you are second!



Try not to screw up in the next question -- just don't take as much time as you took for the first question.



Second Question:

If you overtake the last person, then you are in what position?




Answer: If you answered that you are second to last, then you are wrong again. 
How can you overtake the LAST Person?



You're not very good at this! Are you?




Third Question:

Very tricky math! Note: This must be done in your head only.
Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it.

Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000. Now add 30. Add another 1000. Now add 20. Now add another 1000 Now add 10. What is the total?


Scroll down for answer.






Did you get 5000? The correct answer is actually 4100.

Don't believe it? Check with your calculator! Today is definitely not your day. Maybe you will get the last question right?


Fourth Question:

Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono.
What is the name of the fifth daughter?





Answer: Nunu?

NO! Of course not. Her name is Mary. Read the question again




Okay, now the bonus round:

There is a mute person who wants to buy a toothbrush. By imitating the action of brushing his teeth he expresses himself to the clerk and the purchase is done.

Now if there is a blind man who wishes to buy a pair of sunglasses, how should he express himself?




He just has to open his mouth and ask. So simple.




Pass this on to frustrate the smart people in your life!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks, I was getting a little uppity.  

On a good note, I did get #3 right.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Of course the second question is flawed. In a sprint, i.e. a straight line, you could never overtake the last person. In a race around a track with multiple laps you could easily overtake the last person. Of course somebody else ahead of you may have already lapped the last person so you may or may not be in first place. 

I've seen this test before and I still missed #3 and I have minor in math!!! :eek2: :nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You cannot possibly _pass_ the last runner, as you _are_ the last runner.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Nick said:


> You cannot possibly _pass_ the last runner, as you _are_ the last runner.


Yes I can and that's why I suffer from dimensia


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> Yes I can and that's why I suffer from dimensia


Yes, and dimensia is a much different disease than dementia. Dimensia indicates loose bowels, incontinence and hair loss.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ntexasdude said:


> Yes, and dimensia is a much different disease than dementia. Dimensia indicates loose bowels, incontinence and hair loss.


Please, don't get so personal. :nono2:

:lol:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I suffer from one of the three. Guess which.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Nick said:


> You cannot possibly _pass_ the last runner, as you _are_ the last runner.


Well those people who are beside themselves could do it.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Of course the second question is flawed. _

Yup, I agree. The question definately implies an oval track where lapping other contestants is possible. *grin* The solution however can't be determined based on the information provided.

Also the first question can be answered differently if there are only 2 contestants in the race, and "second" refers to the other racer. 

And the Fourth question likewise is flawed once you recognize that Mary is a guy and thus not included as one of the 5 daughters.  Makes perfect sense considering what he named his other children!!!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

ntexasdude said:


> Yes, and dimensia is a much different disease than dementia. Dimensia indicates loose bowels, incontinence and hair loss.


I wasn't aware that we'd met


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nick said:


> You cannot possibly _pass_ the last runner, as you _are_ the last runner.


I talked it over with the voices in my head and they all disagree. However I agree with your statement.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

The real test for Dementia is to see if you can spark a discussion with a few questions.


----------

